# air pump at night in planted tank?



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon with lots of little plants, a dozen shrimp, and a dozen or so snails. Would it be okay to turn the air pump on only at night since plants produce O2 during the day?

edit: side question: the snails are constantly going up and down the tank walls (to get air) then going back down. should i be alarmed? does that mean there's not enough O2 in the water?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm more than sure they are not doing it to get air, it's what snail do... Climb stuff, if you uncover the tank you have a good chance to see the snails escaping from the tank, they are pretty dumb creatures, when i had snails in my old 115L tank i always had to pick some up from the carpet.
If it's a planted tank you don't need a airpump, the plants give nuff O2.
Also if you have a filter and the outtake of the filter make even a bit of waves(meaning that the surface of the water moves a tiny bit) then the water will have more than enough O2 for the inhabitants of the tank.
I never used air pumps in the tanks as they are pretty much of no use, there was 1 exception when i needed to over aerate the tank for medical reasons.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I pretty much agree with Redknee.

Steph, there are no fish in this tank, so there should be no oxygen issues anyway. With all the fish I have in my tanks, I have never had a shortage of oxygen.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

My snails go up to the top and hang out for awhile then back down. I believe they are gill snail so it's just what they do. Lung snails may be going for air. If they are lung snails an air pump won't help them anyhow.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Well there are shrimp and snails, but yes, not fishes. But assuming I did have fishes bc there may be some in there eventually, and the air pump runs the only filter in the tank (a sponge), then would it benefit to turn it off at night?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If there is just the sponge filter, I would either leave it on or leave it off permanently. Not that it is needed at all presently, with no fish there isn't likely to be water clarity issues (suspended particulate matter which is all the sponge filter will handle). But when fish are present, it might be useful.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Byron said:


> If there is just the sponge filter, I would either leave it on or leave it off permanently. Not that it is needed at all presently, with no fish there isn't likely to be water clarity issues (suspended particulate matter which is all the sponge filter will handle). But when fish are present, it might be useful.


Noted! Thanks : )


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure of how much more help that's be to you after what was already said but I'm also setting both my 10g's where the sponge runs at night only when the lights are out. On the mini tank that houses plants and snails only I have no filter on it whatsoever and works just fine for the snails (too "fine" if you know what I mean lol).


----------



## JasonI (Feb 17, 2010)

stephanieleah said:


> I have a 10 gallon with lots of little plants, a dozen shrimp, and a dozen or so snails. Would it be okay to turn the air pump on only at night since plants produce O2 during the day?
> 
> edit: side question: the snails are constantly going up and down the tank walls (to get air) then going back down. should i be alarmed? does that mean there's not enough O2 in the water?


 As other' s have posted here already it's true you may not need this filter for shrimps and or snails but if you intend to add fish to a shrimp tank hopefully small enough that they will not become an expensive food for your new fish. The shrimp that is, but as you may alredy know that plants use up oxygen up at night when not in there photosynthesis period. That is why it is also better for you to air rate your aquarium in the evening if this is your only means of fitering which is the way I also have my ten gallon set up. So being that you already have the filter might as well use it in my oppinion. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------

